# Don't make much $ but sell a lot of them



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I like to keep busy,I make a lot of these but sell them pretty cheap compared to my competition on ebay.Hope I aint boring you guys!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Good work again. If you enjoy making them and it supports your habit, AWESOME! You ain't boring me brother. Keep em coming.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice work! If peolpe wants to by the things you make it´s a good reason for even more woodworking and thats the whole point, isn´t it? Seeing other peoples work is NEVER boring! :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work. They are probably nicer than the guitars they will hold.:smile:












 





.
.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Can't enjoy the forest because of all the trees!*

Hey Itchy, nice work :thumbsup: but with all the other stuff in the background and on the table your guitar stands don't get the importance they deserve. Take a sheet of material in a solid color or even white and drape it over a chair, spread it out on the floor and then take your photos. Make sure you use at least 2 separate lights to avoid shadows. If you sell on ebay this will make a big difference for you...you can even raise the price! Keep up the good work, bill 
Kinda like this:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Nice work. They are probably nicer than the guitars they will hold.:smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for identifying it. They are nice and I was going to ask what it was.

George


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks Woodnthings.I never thought I'd be saying,"I'm off to the fabric store" LOL! I think thats a great suggestion.Itchy:thumbsup:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is really nice and the wood is beautiful but your segmented bowl really caught my eye.:yes:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Itchy Brother said:


> Thanks Woodnthings.I never thought I'd be saying,"I'm off to the fabric store" LOL! I think thats a great suggestion.Itchy:thumbsup:



Nice work Itchy,

Fabric is great but a solid color sheet, blanket etc would also work. By taking a nicer picture you will get more interest and maybe sales. You may even be able to raise the price a little but don't get carried away, especially if it's working for you. I only mentioned it because it sounds like you might not be happy with your pricing.

If you looked at my lawn decorations I use to sell I did really good selling lower prices but high volume. Careful there also because I burnt out on it. After 10 years I just don't want to paint anymore.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Man,nice lawn decorations! RRBrown you have artistic skills.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work Itchy! That segmented bowl really caught my eye too. 

Rich, those lawn decorations are awesome.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

boring?!

Heck... I'm stealing your Idea for my Step-Daughter and Son-in-Law back east. 

Beautiful.:thumbsup:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Someone knows a good deal,I just sold these three to the same guy.$200.00.Then again its half hobby half for some mad money,LOL:icon_smile:Just add some felt and ship.Cool!He is giving the to friends for xmass.I've sold him six so far.Maybe he owns a guitar shop Haha.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Those are really beautiful pieces...:thumbsup:



> Maybe he owns a guitar shop Haha


Ya think..?

Look on his website and see if he is selling hand-made guitar stands for $150., each.:laughing:

Not saying that that is a bad thing, but...

p


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Like this woodnthings?Thanks for the advice.Gary


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Way to go Itchy!*

Did you find that red cloth of mine? I wondered where it went! :laughing: So, do you show them with a guitar in any of them?
That way everyone will know what they are, non musicians included. :thumbsup: bill
BTW also no shadows in the photo. Some one actually takes my advice...I can't believe it. :blink:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I dont even own a guitar.I had to borrow one from my brother to make the pattern and get balance right!


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Itchy, the improved background does add a richer look.....ha. I can relate a little in that I made something once and sold it dirt cheap. Next thing I new the same person put in a order for 10 more....said he couldn't afford not to buy them for Christmas gifts because he couldn't find anything as nice for such a reasonable pr_ice_ I ended up telling him I could only make a few more becuase I didn't have the time. It's taken me a few years but have become more comfortable charging enough to show a little profit vice barely breaking even.

Ok, all said about the money part...I think your stands are very neat and of a super quality. Try not to get burnt out on making them. Also, the bowl looks great too!


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I probably make about $30 ea.LOL lets see thats about $4.00 an hour.Gives me something to do since I'm retired.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Those are real nice brother Itchty. Good to see you're selling them. For the reasonable prices you're charging I can see why too. :thumbsup:




.


----------

